# From S#&$ House to Brick House



## jstar (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to my new journal 

Stats: 4/18/04
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 139
Tanita %: 30%
Waist (narrowest part): 27.5"
Waist (sucked in 28.75" (at navel)
Waist (Relaxed): 29.75" 
Hips: 38.8"
Thigh: 22.5"
Calves: 13.75"
Biceps: 10.5"
Pics - tomorrow

I don't know my real bodyfat % and I don't care anymore. It is just a number. My goal is to reduce my waist, hip and thigh measurements by losing fat while maintaining muscle.  It's weird I could swear my arms were getting more muscular and my strength keeps going up on all my bi and tri exercises...yet I lost 1/2 an inch! I am kinda thinking it was fat loss because my arms seem more defined then a month or 2 ago. Why can't that fat come off my butt instead?  


*THE PLAN:* 

Training & Cardio:
http://www.bodymusclejournal.com/vol05/fitfigures.html

Diet:
I am not following the diet in the above link; just the workout. Instead I will be eating a more balanced diet with more variety. Basically I will just eat clean, no cheating, and adjust the calories and macronutrient levels so that I am losing fat at a steady pace of 1-2 lbs per week. I will track my diet everyday and adjust it to meet this goal. (FYI I am not doing a low carb plan or anything extreme). 

*PROGRESS REPORTS:* 
I will take measurements every Sunday morning and post them to compare to the previous week. I will also take before and after photos (in my competition suit) and possibly some in between.

*COMPETING:* 
My next planned show is August 14th in New York City for Ms Bikini America (Figure) for the Fitness America organization.

I am cutting now because I want to find a show before that to compete in. I know that for the FAP I have enough muscle; and I am pretty close to the level of muscle I want to compete in other natural figure organizations. After my cut I will be better able to see what bodyparts need work and prioritize my workouts around that.

Off I go!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

Best of luck to you sweetie!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 18, 2004)

:bounce: 

BEst of luck StaryStar!!!  Everything looks super to me!!


----------



## jstar (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks Greekie!

Meals:

M1
1 low carb tortilla
2 slices ff cheese
4 oz turkey
mustard


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 18, 2004)

OMG...I love the name of your journal!   Good luck Chickie!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 18, 2004)

Good luck, jstar. 

Hey, i noticed you're in MA, too... what part?  I'm around Springfield, in western mass.


----------



## jstar (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Good luck, jstar.
> 
> Hey, i noticed you're in MA, too... what part?  I'm around Springfield, in western mass.



Thanks Mono! 

I am on the south shore, south of Boston!


----------



## jstar (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your support!

I just took pics in my suit and will post them tomorrow. Other than my butt I don't look tooo tooo bad, I dunno. I tried to get my money back for the contest but its too late and I feel really bad not going to dress rehearsal today and throwing in the towel. In all honesty since I cannot get my $ back and I am signed up and everyone expects me to be there I am re-thinking the whole thing...maybe I should go?! True, I am not bringing my A game but so what. There are other girls I know who are also not where they want to be body-wise and they are brave enough to do it. It is only the 1st show of the season and I can blow them away next time right? Sorry for being such a drama queen usually I am not like this. One of my friends who decided last minute (like me) to compete is up in weight from last yr and not happy about it but she is going. I really admire her for that plus she knows she will get leaner and better the next show she does. Also another girl I met last year at Fit Camp says shes up 10 lbs (but hell she looks great) she has a body similar to mine...lean in most places except the  and she is going....why am I such a baby? Who cares if I place last again, I need the stage experience and I already spent the money. FAP is notorious for favoring a "softer" look so I am not so out of place from the rest. Now if I was doing NPC it would be a different story. 

I am going to take my camera and get  a CD burned tonight or tomorrow and post these pics so you guys can tell me if I am crazy or not!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 18, 2004)

I love the name of this journal 

Best of luck to you


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2004)

Good luck girl..you will do great!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2004)

I think you should definitely do is jstar!    If the other girls, who don't look like they want to can do it.......SO CAN YOU

You never know -- you may do better than you think you will.

I'm pulling for ya babe.......now quit being "sucha baby", like you said -- and get your  in gear!!!


----------



## Paynne (Apr 18, 2004)

Boston Been a loooong time since I've been there.  Definitely a cool city.


----------



## Jill (Apr 18, 2004)

Good luck hunny bunny. I totally understand a lot you talked about. The cycle just continues-thats the shitty thing is that its a cycle that we need to break free from.


----------



## jstar (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks Jenny, Sara, Paynne, FitGirl & Jill!

FitGirl: Thanks for the ass-whooping girl, just what I needed.  I don't care how I place, I am just siked to go and be doing the show. 

Paynne...where are you from? Oh, Boston, definitely an interesting place. I like being close enough to go but still far away enough to avoid all the traffic and business of the city 

Hey Jill!
I totally agree...we do need to break free from what's "eating us." I think my main issue that I have been trying to deal with is using food to comfort me and avoid feelings I don't want to deal with. The more I read about it and understand it the better I am able to deal. My goal isn't to eliminate bingeing from my life but to make it a very rare occurence. There is a time to cheat and treat and a time to buckle down and work hard and as long as you are in control of both of those times you will win and you will beat this! Don't beat yourself up...look at all you have in this life and be happy...you are a beautiful strong intelligent chica and you will succeed no matter what..just believe in yourself more. (This is what I told myself today about competing


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

U r not a baby! Stop criticizing yourself for having emotions just like any other human being! I mean damnit you're a WOMAN for Christ's sake, you're supposed to be emotional!!!!!

I do agree the show can be good practice, plus you will get a positive boost and feel good about working up the guts to do it, as opposed to regretting not doing it later on.  PLUS, after the show you can always grill the judges and contestants for ADVICE/tips! 

Sending love your way! 

BTW I want you to distinguish between binging and controlled cheating.  You said you dont wanna totally eliminate binging, but what you mentionned as your goal is controlled cheating.  There's a big difference sweetie, and I just point this out because how you label something has TONS to do with how you view it.  Example: binging -> bad feelings (in a cycle) 
controlled cheating -> feelings cheat was necessary, deserved, and satisfying, plus the ability to jump back on track the very next day!  
Sorry for nitpickin darlin' but I am a communication major! Trust me!

BTW are you reading anything besides Dr Phil? SHARE!!!


----------



## jstar (Apr 19, 2004)

OMG thank you for pointing that out Greekie. You are exactly right there is a huge difference! Bingeing isn't controlled at all and it means TONS of food in a hort timeframe. My goal IS controlled cheating.

Yes, I do need to get feedback from the judges...last time I was tooo scared to!

There is one more posing session tomorrow and I am going. 

BTW I bought the memory card for my camera...tomorrow at work I am gonna take a CD-R disk to burn my photos. (shhhhh)


----------



## jstar (Apr 19, 2004)

4/18

M1
2 low carb tortillas
2 ff cheese
4 oz turkey
mustard
340  29C  49P  6F

M2
4 oz cooked ground turkey 99% FF
110  0C  25P  1F

M3
6 Healthy Choice Sausage Patties
1 TBL PB
235  8C  18P  14F

M4
4 oz turkey
6 almonds
salad
210  6C  26P  8F

M5
1 oz almonds
170  4C  5P  15F

1065  47C  123P  44F

Workout:
Ball crunches 3x20
reverse crunches 3x20
oblique crunches 3x20
One Arm DB Rows 4x12
Pulldowns 3x12
Shrugs 3x15
Hypers 3x15
Incline DB Curls 3x12
Concentration Curls 3x12
Calf Raises 4x15
Calf Presses 4x15

7 min tread + 23 elliptical


----------



## jstar (Apr 19, 2004)

*Change of Plans:* 

Since I am competing this Saturday, I am going to start the new diet & workout in the first post of this journal next Sunday.

Here is the plan for the rest of this week:

Mon, Tues, Wed....DEPLETION

THE DIET:
no carbs
no/very low sodium
tons of water
Basically all I am eating is 99% fat free ground turkey and chicken. Trying to avoid nuts and PB and not a ton of veggies either. Anything that can potentially bloat me more is bad news!

THE WORKOUT:
Total body, circuit training. Trying to sqeeze out every last ounce of glycogen. Following weights, 30-60 minutes of cardio.

Thurs, Fri, Sat....CARB LOAD
no/very low sodium
water tapers off some
I will be sticking to gr turkey, chicken and sweet potatoes...keeping it really simple. I may have oats but we'll see how I look and if that would bloat me.
no training these days

Here are the other things I have to do this week:

Mon - Cook; workout, shower, shave, fake self tanner 

Tues - Work; workout, shower, go to the last posing session, make any adjustments to my suit

Wed -Work; Final workout, shower, fake self tanner

Thurs - Work; Go to mist on tanning after work; Cook food for weekend; pack my stuff; gas up the car

Fri - Work til 2; drive to CT for the 6 pm competitor's meeting; meet up with my friend at the hotel; apply more self tanner 

Sat - Wake up early; wash my hair; straighten it; do my makeup; put on coat of Dream Tan 2;


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey Jstar!! Good luck sweetie.. I think you should do this comp coming up!!!! You Can Do It!

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Paynne (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> 
> 
> Paynne...where are you from? Oh, Boston, definitely an interesting place. I like being close enough to go but still far away enough to avoid all the traffic and business of the city



I'm from NJ but I went to a small school on Boyleston and Mass for a year.  It was very close to the bridge to Cambridge.  That was in the early....ummm....it was a long time ago  I remember taking the green line into the city to hang out.


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

So you are competiting? Good stuff!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 19, 2004)

you did decide to compete this weekend afterall?  Best of luck girlie!! Were r00ting for you!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh my gosh girly....I'm so happy you decided to do the show!!!   I'm rooting for you too, can't wait until you come back w/ pics and results!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

In my best black woman voice "YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!" 

AHHHH!!!! PICS FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!! About time! Everybody makes promises on pics and only me and Jodie have a ton of them.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

OH YEAH and read this 

http://www.bodybuilding-fitness.net/index.php/content/view/20/2/


----------



## jstar (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey Stacey, Paynne, Jill , Jen, Fit and Greek  

Wow I having my own lil cheering section in here 

I love you guys:

Yes I am competing! What the heck I don't want to miss out on all the fun times plus I need more stage experience. It is going to be soooooo much fun I can't hardly wait.

One more day of depletion and it's carbie time!!!

Oh, thanks for reminding me about the pics. I got my memory card, I just *swiped* a CD (shhh) and I will go to Wallymart tonight to DL the pics. Let's hope I can figure it out this time :duh:

Paynne...OMG there are so many schools in Boston...what type of school was it? I went to Northeastern on the green line too but I always took the Orange Line because it was quicker 

Greekie - Nice article...it sounds EXACTLY like Dr Phil (is it?) He has a chapter on this in his book...that was the most relevant part for me. Also, I have come to the conclusion recently that I always try to plan everything out to a tee, following a specific diet regimen...and it has never worked! But yet when I eat what I want with the idea in my mind that I will "eat clean" I am less focused on food and more likely to make better choices. I wonder if you are the same way?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

cant wait for pics!!! 
Saturday is coming soon!! Im glad to hear that your soo excited about it!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey girl-- are you getting nervous????


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 20, 2004)

HI Jstar.. i've been follwing along too! Good Luck! I can't wait to see your pics !! You will do great.. although you have got courage to get up there and do that.. now that i think about it.. i'd be a lil scared.. and normally i'm not shy at all!! you go girl!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

Jstar, I find if I do my best to eat clean, and allow myself stuff like the occassional protein bar, or like today's meal 2 a small bag of trail mix (only early in the day tho for the trail mix) that it's a lot easier to deal with and a lot less stressful.  I feel more like a normal person this way.


----------



## jstar (Apr 21, 2004)

Mon 4/19:

M1
1 oz almonds
3 oz ground turkey

M2
peppers/onions
4 oz ground turkey
.5 oz almonds

M3
4 oz gr. turkey
1 TBL PB

M4
4 oz gr. turkey
1 TBL PB

M5
1 TBL PB

992.5 Cals

Workout: 
Total Body Weights 45 min
60 min elliptical

Tues 4/20

M1
2 oz turkey
2 ff cheese
1 TBL PB

M2
5 oz gr turkey

M3
4 oz gr turkey

M4
5 oz gr turkey

M5
Carb up:
8 low carb pitas
4 low carb tortillas
1.5 TBL PB
2 ff cheese
5 slices cinnamon raisin bread

2012.5 cals

Workout: (Short w/o b4 posing session):
15 min weights
15 min elliptical

Wed 4/21

M1
2 ff cheese
1 TBL PB

M2
1 TBL PB
6 oz turkey

M3
2 oz gr. turkey
1 TBL PB

TBC....

Workout:
Total Body Weight Workout
60 min cardio

no more workouts til after the show!!!!

Tannning starts Thursday


----------



## jstar (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey AJ, Stacey, LtTennis, Greekie 

Nervous? Me? No way! <-------------YEAH RIGHT!!!

I already know where I will place *last* so no I am not nervous; I don't care. You know I am already thinking about NYC and training for that...I can't wait! I am excited about this show but I feel too fat for it. I am bigger than I was last year and I placed last then. I am just not even concerned about the actual show as I am about seeing my friends and having fun. I think it will help prepare me and get me geared up and back in the saddle for August. Unlike the last show I am not going to have a free-for-all food orgy. One cheat meal (at Chili's) and it's back to business!

BTW - My "boyfriend" called me last weekend...much to my surprise. Well he misses me and wants me back, blah, blah, blah. I am still angry though so we have to work things out. I can't just conveniently forget the whole ordeal he put me through, ya know? But I am happy he finally did call and didn't just stop loving me. At least I know that now.


----------



## Paynne (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Paynne...OMG there are so many schools in Boston...what type of school was it? I went to Northeastern on the green line too but I always took the Orange Line because it was quicker



Berklee College of Music.  That was in a previous life, I ended up with a degree in Mathematics  

Good luck with the show, and most importantly have fun.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 21, 2004)

Wow well planned girl!!  Your going to do great!! 
dont worry about how you place- just that you did it for you and your happy!  and have a BLAST!!!  

your right too hun about the boyfriend, it was nice of him to call and share that he still cared-but it defintly put you through alot of emotional times.. hard to just take someone back that easy!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2004)

hey girl! That was nice of the boyfriend to call--just take your time with it

Hope your doing goooooood!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 21, 2004)

make him wait til after the show, u dont have time for worrying about him right now!


----------



## jstar (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey Jen, Stace, Greek!

Yep I talked to him last night and not for too long. He really wants me to say the magic words I can tell....but I am NOT READY.  I won't see him at all until after the show when I am able to deal with it.


----------



## Jill (Apr 22, 2004)

Take your time hunny bunny, you need to deal with you right now.....


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 22, 2004)

men


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 24, 2004)

Jstar....let us know how you did when you get back......and pics!!!


----------



## jstar (Apr 24, 2004)

Boy it's late...and I am tired but I wanted to keep you all in the loop.

There were 16 girls in tall bikini and all I know at this point is that I didn't make the top 10. I would not be surprised at all if I came in last again.

However, here are the positives:

1 - I got a ton of compliments that my stage presence has improved A LOT 
They were playing the video of the show in the hallway after prejudging and I got to see myself on camera twice. It really helped because I can see what I really look like plus if my posing was ok. I think I nailed the walk - I walked slowly (alot of girls walk to fast!); I smiled the whole time and I never took my eyes of the judges or the crowd.  I think my body was definitely what needs the most work; although I wasn't the biggest (fattest ) girls there!

2 - FUN.... I had so much fun so it was WELL worth it

3 - Experience - Another comp under my belt doesn't hurt!

4 - This show has MOTIVATED me like you would not believe. I know I am capable of more and I plan to seriously diet and train my a** off for August!!!!

Pics - ok I sincerely apologize for not posting them sooner but with all the precomp stuff the past few wks it's been tough to get things done. Tomorrow I will go to the photo place and dl my pics from my digicam to the CD so I can post em up. I took a bunch of me in my suit a few days before the contest. I don't have any of me at the contest but I got my pic taken a few times backstage and those pics get posted to the FAP site so if I get any of me I will DL them 4 u all 

Thanks to everyone here for supporting me the whole way luv u guys  

Oh, on a side note:

We had to wait a LONG time to find out the top 10 (usually we find out right at the beginning of the night show) This means the judges had a hard time deciding the placings. This one girl who is BEAUTIFUL and looked really lean and just phenomenal didn't place top 10. Her bf was furious...as was everyone in the lobby. They all came up to her like OMG how on earth did she NOT place??? Sometimes the judging is crazy...my friend (who is black/hispanic) said she noticed how the only girls who make top 10 have that "all american" look - blond hair, blue eyes. And I never really noticed before but she is right. And if you have fake boobies, or big ones, they always get placed high. Doesn't seem fair. Well I am glad my friend ended up making top 10. I didn't stay til the end because I had a 3 hr drive home so I don't know where she fell in the top 10. This other girl in my class made top 10 and I really like her and all but she was not as lean as she was last show, about 10 lbs more, and she has b00bs so she placed top 10. I really don't get the judging sometimes but hey I let it roll off my back. Who cares? I am only concerned about me. And I did improve; maybe not physique wise, but definitely in my level of comfortableness on stage. This will only help me come August when I BRING IT!!!!

Hope everyone is doing great. 

PS - I will start a new journal and diet/wo on Monday. No idea what exactly it will be like yet but I WILL SUCCEED this time around


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2004)

Jstar, you did a great job going to that show  It was a really good experience for you and for your next show you'll be even  more ready to kick some major butt!!  

Great job 

Oooh, and will there be pics?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 25, 2004)

Congrads girl!!!! You should be HAPPY with how you did and like you said, you had FUN and the experience has really gotten your motivation in high drive!! your going to blow them all away next time on stage!!  Im proud of you for even doing it aside with all the stress you were enduring! way to go!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 25, 2004)

Im so glad you had fun, thats soooooo important! I guess I would never place well with curly, brown and a BIT of blonde hair, and no bOObies! POST THOSE PICS TOO!!! I bet you look smokin I cant wait!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 25, 2004)

I am so proud and happy for you dear! The fact that u just did the show proves you are sooo strong and I am so glad it motivated you!!!!!!! Ya, judging can be off thats for damn sure, but remember you did it for YOU and the show was just a helper to motivate you.  I can not wait to see pics, I hope you got some taken at the show!! BTW.. When/where exactly is this NYC show???? Maybe a bunch of us can meet up!! Or maybe just me and you!!! I'm a little scared of NYC cuz I am a sheltered lil girl.. but say I have somebody with me.. or meet somebody at the train station like if P-funk came..(is this the one he's training for?) we can all hang out that would be so cool!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> 
> Oh, on a side note:
> We had to wait a LONG time to find out the top 10 (usually we find out right at the beginning of the night show) This means the judges had a hard time deciding the placings. This one girl who is BEAUTIFUL and looked really lean and just phenomenal didn't place top 10. Her bf was furious...as was everyone in the lobby. They all came up to her like OMG how on earth did she NOT place??? Sometimes the judging is crazy...my friend (who is black/hispanic) said she noticed how the only girls who make top 10 have that "all american" look - blond hair, blue eyes. And I never really noticed before but she is right. And if you have fake boobies, or big ones, they always get placed high. Doesn't seem fair. Well I am glad my friend ended up making top 10. I didn't stay til the end because I had a 3 hr drive home so I don't know where she fell in the top 10. This other girl in my class made top 10 and I really like her and all but she was not as lean as she was last show, about 10 lbs more, and she has b00bs so she placed top 10. I really don't get the judging sometimes but hey I let it roll off my back. Who cares? I am only concerned about me. And I did improve; maybe not physique wise, but definitely in my level of comfortableness on stage. This will only help me come August when I BRING IT!!!!



Jstar...I was told at one show last year to get boobs.  I said no thank you!  I like mine the way they are!  I came in 5th at that show.  A girl that took third, look like she never lifted a weight in her life.  Basically a stick with boobs!  There are all kinds of politics that go on in the shows, sometimes it can be simply who your trainer is or what gym you workout at.  Also it isn't always the leanest girls that place or in the best condition either.  It truly does suck for us that do bust of rears to be our best and sometimes get looked over.

To us you are still #1!   You set out to do what you had planned, which was to go with it, use it as expirence, learn and have fun!


----------



## jstar (Apr 25, 2004)

Ok I have the pics on a CD and on my C drive. When I go to post them here it says they are too large? Can someone help? 


Thanks Jenny   ...Yes there will be pics but none from the show. I took a bunch of me in my suit a few days before the show. If I get any from the show I will post them but they take their sweet time with those.

AJ - you are so sweet! That's how I feel - I will get em next time!!!

Jillie!!! You are so pretty you would do really great  Heck you should do the FAP Ms Bikini in Toronto at the end of May. It was a lot of fun, I am sure you would think so too. Your fellow Canadian (or is it Canadien?) Sylvia Tremblay was at my show - she had a booth because she just started designing suits. She has such a cute accent. 

Greekie - You should definitely come up to NYC. All I know is its in Manhattan - I have never been there either. I mostly am a local girl I never go anywhere! It is August 14th (Sat) so I am taking the 13th off work and driving down Fri am and staying til Sunday. After the show we could hit a club or go eat something good. We usually can get a group discount $99/night so we can split it. Not bad, eh? 

Jodie! Thank you hun! You are #1 in my book too. All that dedication you have. I need it to rub off on me now! PS - I would never get b00bs either! I wouldn't be able to sleep since I sleep on my stomach. I did buy padding for my top - which is good enough.  True, it isn't fair if they count that towards your symmetry. Just means WE have to work that much harder. This is why I don't place much emphasis on my placing. It is all subjective, we just have to roll with it and be happy for ourselves.

PS - I am SO tired! I ate like a    today. I went to Chili's and had a carribean pita (chicken with mandarins and pineapple), fries, and tons of nachos. Then I just ate a whole bag of jelly beans and peppermint patties! I am pigging out today and starting over completely new tomorrow for the August 14th show. I will post the pics and diet/training in my new journal tonight. Hopefully I won't fall asleep before then!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 25, 2004)

You can email them to me at gymjunkies@netzero.com.  I can resize and send back if you like.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> 
> 
> Jodie! Thank you hun! You are #1 in my book too. All that dedication you have. I need it to rub off on me now! PS - I would never get b00bs either! I wouldn't be able to sleep since I sleep on my stomach. I did buy padding for my top - which is good enough.  True, it isn't fair if they count that towards your symmetry. Just means WE have to work that much harder. This is why I don't place much emphasis on my placing. It is all subjective, we just have to roll with it and be happy for ourselves.


I bought some of those gel inserts on ebay for $20 last year!  They slip right in my suits.  Bonnie sewed lil pockets for them to fit in.


----------



## jstar (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> You can email them to me at gymjunkies@netzero.com.  I can resize and send back if you like.



Ok I am sending them in a minute  Thank Q hunny ...There are about 20 pics in all but you don't have to do them all, just a few and I will post them. Thanks again!


----------



## jstar (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I bought some of those gel inserts on ebay for $20 last year!  They slip right in my suits.  Bonnie sewed lil pockets for them to fit in.



Lil pockets...what a Great idea! I bought some from the Fabric Store for $7. They worked great. I used bikini bite so they would stay attached to my top. I might trim down the sides though because I had to keep adjusting them so you couldn't see the white fabric peeking out.

My roomie had gel ones that were really tiny...is that what you have? I would need em BIG!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 25, 2004)

Ya know.. I'm afraid I'll lose my boobs and that I'll "miss them"


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 25, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=63853&item=4146783289&rd=1<~~what I have.   I found a pair on ebay tonight that were for "crossdressers" in a size D.


----------



## Jill (Apr 25, 2004)

Silly Jodie.

Now J-star, where are those pics???


----------



## jstar (Apr 26, 2004)

Jodie sent them back to me so I will post them tonight. I am at work now so I can't...hehe

Jodie - those things are ridiculous. I guess you can find ANYTHING on e-bay, huh? 

Greekie - You will never lose em, my friend lost 20 lbs and went from a D to a C (natty). And she is complaing, Huh, I would be happy with a full B (which I have to be 20lbs overweight to have!)


----------



## jstar (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh, FYI 

I am starting a new journal tonight when I get home and will post the pics in there so don't come looking in here for them!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2004)

JStar,
I am so proud of you girl!!! You are #1 In my eyes. You have courage to do a show, you have a wonderful Additude!! That totally rocks! You are a BIG inspiration to Me (and us girls). I think you did wonderful!!! Thats great you got the experience..and now in August you will do Awesome!!! 

Congrats honey!~


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2004)

ohhh yea.. And I have fake boobies and I can sleep on my tummy--- I have to every night


----------



## jstar (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> JStar,
> I am so proud of you girl!!! You are #1 In my eyes. You have courage to do a show, you have a wonderful Additude!! That totally rocks! You are a BIG inspiration to Me (and us girls). I think you did wonderful!!! Thats great you got the experience..and now in August you will do Awesome!!!
> 
> Congrats honey!~



awww I am blushing Stacey! Thank you sweetie


----------



## jstar (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> ohhh yea.. And I have fake boobies and I can sleep on my tummy--- I have to every night



That's good to know Stacey. BTW, I hope what I said wasn't offensive. I don't hold anything against girls who have surgery to get boobs...if you like them and want them more power to you - do it for you and nobody else  that is what I think! I just think for me personally since I am pretty shy I wouldn't want the attention from guys, it would make me uncomfortable, plus I am finicky. I would much rather use the inserts so they can be bigger when I want them to be bigger and when I don't want them anymore I can take them out. That is how I feel about tattoos and piercings too. I would get tired of them and want to change so I can't make the commitment.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 26, 2004)

LoL @ about the inserts "sometimes you feel like a boob, sometimes you dont" even the names almond joys and mounds seem appropriate for boob names, small and large respectively  

I know I won't completely lose them. but I may drop down to a B (from a full C now)  I wonder if there's any way to "keep them" while the rest of me loses fat?


----------



## jstar (Apr 26, 2004)

And about competitors with implants:

I have only seen a handful lol: no pun intended) of girls at the 2 shows I did who have them and all of them did well, no matter what their bodies looked like. But then again a lot of girls without them have done well too. I just don't think the judges should factor in the size of your boobs. It has nothing to do with how hard you have trained and dieted and most girls are left with no boobs after they peak...that should not be penalized is all I am saying. 
I feel like it is a "plus" if you have them and if you don't you just have to work that much harder. It doesn't mean I would get them - I would opt to work harder


----------



## jstar (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> LoL @ about the inserts "sometimes you feel like a boob, sometimes you dont" even the names almond joys and mounds seem appropriate for boob names, small and large respectively
> 
> Greekie -  that was hilarious!
> ...



Full C? You lucky girl . I wish there was a way we could keep them while we lose fat too. Just don't go buying bloussant 

Here is a thought: If boobies are just fat anyways why don't plastic surgeons just suck the fat out of say, your butt, and put it in your chest???


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 26, 2004)

It might be lumpy? Plus implants give you the nice firm and perky look....


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2004)

The have a butt procedure where they do that, its called the brazillian butt lift! I saw it on extreme makeover!


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh-they take fat from lets say your tummy and shoot it into your butt! I surely dont need that....


----------



## jstar (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> The have a butt procedure where they do that, its called the brazillian butt lift! I saw it on extreme makeover!



 I saw that lady too! She is nuts! I don't need that either


----------

